
Inside Pascal: Nvidia ’s Newest Computing Platform - mariuz
https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/inside-pascal/
======
Athas
I find it interesting that NVIDIA has been decreasing the number of CUDA cores
per streaming multiprocessor (SM) in each successive architecture, while
increasing the number of streaming multiprocessors. It makes each SM look more
like a CPU core with a vector unit. I wonder what the reason it might be - it
doesn't really change the programming model, it just requires you to tune the
size of thread blocks versus number of thread blocks differently.

